# 4Derm adding extra 4ad?



## BIG C (Aug 20, 2004)

I bought a bottle of 4Derm from 1fast400.  I was thinking of adding 4mg of 4ad powder to it.  Going to add this to my next M1T cycle.  Has anyone else done this?

Also do I heat this up after adding it or just shake it?


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 20, 2004)

dont forget to shake b4 using it


----------



## redspy (Aug 20, 2004)

BIG C said:
			
		

> I bought a bottle of 4Derm from 1fast400. I was thinking of adding 4mg of 4ad powder to it. Going to add this to my next M1T cycle. Has anyone else done this?
> 
> Also do I heat this up after adding it or just shake it?


 I added 3mg to 4Derm a couple of days ago with great success.  I put the 4Derm bottles in a pot of hot water for 5 mins, added the powder and shook the bottles for a few minutes.  It dissolved perfectly.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 22, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> I added 3mg to 4Derm a couple of days ago with great success.  I put the 4Derm bottles in a pot of hot water for 5 mins, added the powder and shook the bottles for a few minutes.  It dissolved perfectly.



How hot was the  water did you use??


----------



## redspy (Aug 22, 2004)

Around 70-80oC - certainly not boiling.


----------

